
Greplin becomes Cue - Intelligent "Snapshot" of your Day - KrisJordan
https://www.cueup.com/
======
rwalker
Our sincere apologies for the confusion - our launch got jumped 48 hours by a
press mixup and we've been working all night to get everything in place as
quickly as possible.

Greplin search hasn't changed - it is still availalble as Cue Search - both in
our app and on our website. Web access is hard to get to for the next few
minutes - right now it's accessible at <https://www.cueup.com/login> (will be
linked from cueup.com momentarily). In the iPhone app, the search
functionality has been streamlined and is available as a tab.

We still care about search a lot. It's the foundation of all the new features,
and it's critical to the long term goals of our service.

If you encounter any issues, as always, we're quick to respond at
support@cueup.com

~~~
kulkarnic
Robby, congrats on the new launch-- it looks great!

Zero-click search is really impressive when it works [edit: actually, this is
zero-search search: you get results without searching, simply based on
context]. I think greplin can make it work with heuristics + usage data over
the last few years :-) Showing not just what's next, but context (when, where
is it? what emails are related?) makes this really cool-- something that can
very quickly form a habit, perhaps.

PS: why show Sunrise and Sunset times?(first screenshot on landing screen) Do
people actually search for that? Personally, I don't care-- the day starts
when I wake up.

~~~
pjscott
About sunrise and sunset: that's a more interesting subject that it sounds
like at first. The sunrise and sunset times have a few purposes, mostly
unrelated to telling you about the sun. First, they make it clear at a glance
that you're looking at a visual representation of a single day's events. It's
surprisingly non-obvious how to make a user interface's purpose obvious!
Second, they give context to the timing of events by subtly matching them up
with the day-night cycle; despite the advent of artificial lighting, our
species is still instinctively diurnal, and this is a great source of
intuitions about time. Third, they look really nice without being visually
confusing or clashing with the color palette.

Oh, and they also tell you when the sun rises and sets. I guess that's cool,
too.

~~~
kulkarnic
Interesting. I've seen a few other apps do this too and always wondered. Well,
I think shading the UI might be a better hint, but this is definitely not
something I'd thought of before. Thank you.

------
sequoia
Seems like "Greplin team scraps Greplin, launches new calendar app" would be a
more meaningful title. As a side note, did they automatically unregister their
application from my facebook, gmail, twitter, whatever, or do I have to do
that myself?

UPDATE: Greplin still has access to my google account.
<http://screencast.com/t/c8mQiZMo> wtf, greplin? I authorized for a specific
purpose and you shut down the app; why are you still holding the keys to my
google account?

To see google account app auth settings:
<https://accounts.google.com/IssuedAuthSubTokens>

~~~
drusenko
Greplin is by no means scrapped. All of that search functionality still exists
and is an integral part of the app and website. Think of it as adding a new
feature ("What's next") and that being the default screen, with search only
one tap away.

Also, in what circumstance would it _ever_ make sense for a rational business
to revoke your credentials and assume that because they've added functionality
you just might not want to use the product anymore? They should just cut off
all access and make you go through the whole process of re-enabling it?

That sounds like you're demanding seppuku, and I think you're overreacting
quite significantly.

~~~
sequoia
I went to greplin.com and was redirected to a cue splash page with no
indication that greplin still existed (a link has since been added). Between
this redirect _away_ from of greplin.com and the link title "greplin becomes
cue," it seemed clear that greplin was no more. It turns out greplin is not
scrapped, they have added a link back to it, so you are right I was premature
in expecting them to revoke permissions.

That said, if they had in fact replaced a web service with an iPhone app, that
would be a fundamentally different product that I did not sign up for, and I
would expect them to yield my permissions and start over, or send an email
with "click to transfer permissions to the new product." What if they "pivot"
to become an email marketer? Would my permissions ride along there? You are
right in this case, however.

~~~
drusenko
I definitely get where you're coming from. I don't know the full story, but it
seems they had an embargo snafu (code for: one of the reporters that was under
embargo conveniently forgot they weren't supposed to post until 2 days from
now).

It's got to be an extremely stressful situation that was not of their own
making, and I think we could all cut them some slack while they scramble to
get everything ready 48 hours earlier than anticipated! :)

------
Timothee
The landing page looks nice, but it really doesn't tell me anything about the
product.

Only if I pay close attention to the screenshots can I infer that it's a
calendar that gets information from multiple sources, and that tries to bring
up the relevant information.

But why would I need an app different from the default Calendar app? Sure you
get the relevant info for my lunch from OpenTable and from my flight. But
really, that doesn't happen very often that I have in the same day a lunch and
a flight with info that just a calendar event wouldn't have. For the most
part, I can just pull to get the notification center and most of the same info
is there.

Side note: I find it more and more common to have that kind of beautiful
landing page that are too much about the design and not enough about
delivering information.

~~~
pvidler
> The landing page looks nice, but it really doesn't tell me anything about
> the product.

Agreed. I'd never heard of Greplin or Cue and all I got from this site was
'just some sort of calendar app'. Still don't know what either one actually
does.

------
AndrewWarner
Does anyone know why the original Greplin product didn't take off?

We have more of our data siloed in cloud services like Evernote. We need a way
to search them and Google is too distracted with G+ to enter this space. So
why weren't more of us using Greplin?

~~~
rokhayakebe
My guess is "location." How do you go to a separate app to search the content
of your email, fb, etc... It is counter-intuitive. Greplin, IMO, should have a
browser plugin and wherever you searched, be it Google, Email, FB it would
give you its results on a sidebar. Heck,give me an additional search button
right next to Google's: "SEARCH GREPLIN," or "GREP IT."

~~~
robbles
Greplin does have a browser extension for Chrome:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bjclhonkhgkidmlkgh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bjclhonkhgkidmlkghlkiffhoikhaajg?utm_source=chrome-
ntp-icon)

I had it for a while, but I just found I forgot to use it and went directly to
searching the services instead.

------
yock
Color me disappointed. The blog makes some nebulous claim about Cue retaining
Greplin's features, but makes no specific assertations about the future of
search. If you're retaining those features, why have you made them
inaccessible? The Greplin website redirects to Cue, so I can't search now. If
search is indeed gone, so be it, but I can't help but wonder why you've cut me
off from your service before the new UI is ready for me to use.

~~~
drusenko
Search is still there and still a huge part of the product. I think they've
come to the realization that the future of personal search is in making it so
you don't have to use search in the first place -- 9 times out of ten the
information will already be there in front of you when you open the app.

You might want to perform a search a few times a month, but you'll want to use
the new "What's next" view a few times a day.

------
patrickod
I'm sure I'm not the only Android user who would be interested in using this.
Is there an ETA for an Android version?

~~~
no_more_death
Correct. Having a web version isn't enough.

------
mitjak
As someone who never used Greplin, I'll focus on what I do like: I found the
layout quite creative. The top images of the iPhone remain fully scaled to
your browser width, which means the menu below is only revealed when you
scroll down. Thus, no matter what the browser size, you're always only
focusing on the photos and features of the service, until you scroll down.
Quite clever.

------
stickfigure
I can't comment on the product since I never used it, but the rebrand
surprises me...

 _Greplin_ is novel, short, spellable (pick up grepplin.com and greppelin.com
just in case), googleable, defensible, and clever. By most standards it's a
great trademark.

 _Cue_ is common, heavily overloaded, unsearchable, ambiguously spelled
("like, the letter 'q'?), and you don't even have the domain name.

This seems like a mistake.

~~~
radley
Hardly. My first impression - brilliantly short name. Equally short URL. It
fits the target spot on.

Rather envious actually ;-)

------
takrupp
Dang. We were a paying customer of Greplin and loved it. What do we do now?
Can I buy / whitelabel the IP?

Email address in profile.

------
simonbrown
There's a blog post briefly explaining it here:

[http://blog.cueup.com/announcing-a-new-name-new-free-
service...](http://blog.cueup.com/announcing-a-new-name-new-free-service-cue)

------
kristofferR
I haven't tried it yet, but this has amazing potential. It has become a
service that not only searches all your stuff, but makes sense of it and
displays it in an intelligent way.

------
corin_
Shame about Greplin - I didn't use it particularly regularly, but I loved that
it was there if I ever wanted to delve back to something I half-remembered,
like a long-lost tweet.

~~~
Terretta
Greplin never worked right for me, couldn't find anything not in the inbox.

On the other hand, my copy of "ReMail", the first iPhone Gmail indexer (which
got bought by Google, discontinued, and open sourced[1]), is still going
strong on iOS 6 with a quarter million emails in its offline index.

1\. <http://code.google.com/p/remail-iphone/>

~~~
kevinclark
Sounds possible that not all of your mail was accessible via IMAP. Mine seems
to work with all my labels.

[http://help.cueup.com/customer/portal/articles/25915-getting...](http://help.cueup.com/customer/portal/articles/25915-getting-
partial-or-no-gmail-results)

~~~
Terretta
It's all accessible, that's how Remail (not to mention iPhone, Apple Mail,
etc) gets at it.

I interacted with Greplin support, they were aware searches weren't finding
things that had been auto filed by Gmail rules into labels. I have been
annoyed this "for pay" service didn't handle this.

(Note that I do not expose the "All Mail" virtual folder through IMAP because
that ends up doubling mail.)

------
pixelmonkey
What happens to the people who were paying for the premium version of Greplin?
Are you providing any refunds? At a minimum, are you unlinking their credit
cards and ceasing to charge them?

------
jonny_eh
"Greplin becomes Cue" so does that mean Greplin is shutting down? I thought it
was really popular. This look like a totally different app. What about
existing users/customers?

~~~
badboy
Atleast I can login to "old" greplin when using
<https://www.cueup.com/auth#login_>

------
mtrn
Saw a presentation by the greplin CTO last year
([http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Distributed-Systems-
What-...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Distributed-Systems-What-Nobody-
Told-You)) - seemed like were ready to give search a "social side". Now all
these millions (billions) of documents just to display "8.02pm sunset"? I'm a
little surprised.

Edit: After reading the blog post, I'm less surprised and can imagine where
they are headed.

------
shadesandcolour
The one thing that I think is really missing is the ability to pull iCloud
calendars/ the calendar on the iPhone. I stopped using Google Calendar and
don't have an exchange account so everything comes through there. As it is
right now, Cue just tells me about my facebook friends' birthdays.

------
andrewcamel
I would love to see Microsoft Exchange integration -- I know just I alone
could pull in a couple hundred users for you with this feature. In terms of
aggregation and presentation of data, this is 100x better than any previous
offering for Exchange users.

------
almost
Looks really cool! Any way to get it to grab calendar items from the iPhone
calendar? Very few of my items are in gcal, I use iCal on the desktop...

------
tg3
"Safari cannot open the page because too many redirects occurred." - what I
get when trying to go to cueup.com or cueup.com/app on my phone.

------
speg
I can't connect any of my accounts, it just hangs and or errors out. Shoddy
app or just too much traffic right now?

~~~
drusenko
It seems like their launch happened 48 hours earlier than expected due to one
of the reporters breaking the embargo. I think they are currently scrambling
to get everything fully functional, but it may be a bit slow for the time
being.

------
dcancel
This has to be the worst product launch ever.

What happens to the index of personal data they created when I gave them
access to all my PII? I can go in and manually deauth Greplin from all my
accounts (PAIN IN THE ASS) but that doesn't delete whatever data they stored
on their end.

~~~
Karunamon
An app changes focus and you think they should throw out all permissions? WTF?

------
jbellis
So, it's an alternate interface for my calendar?

------
fishcakes
The "get this app" link is broken

~~~
durkie
and there's a type in "Confirmation code" on the airplane ticket on the front
page slideshow.

~~~
splittist
And "Administartion". But, hey, the jam looks appetizing.

------
timmaah
The "Personal Training" portion of the demo screenshots says 4am, but is
clearly in the 4pm time slot.

